# HCG Is this FAKE



## Zoidbar (May 24, 2021)

I've been taking this for the past two weeks for PCT I'm getting FA from it even had test levels checked and come back in the very low range, it's not doing the job so I'm guessing if fake s**t for the bin, desperate for some quickest I can get is 2 weeks. So Im proper stuffed right. Tested it on the preg test as well nothing,


----------



## Shredz2020 (Dec 9, 2020)

If the pregnancy test came back negative then it's 100% bunk , preg test has allways been my go to in the past for testing it ...

just cruise instead of pct and then no need to worry


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

Zoidbar said:


> I've been taking this for the past two weeks for PCT I'm getting FA from it even had test levels checked and come back in the very low range, it's not doing the job so I'm guessing if fake s**t for the bin, desperate for some quickest I can get is 2 weeks. So Im proper stuffed right. Tested it on the preg test as well nothing,
> 
> View attachment 200567



That and most HCG is fake ...stay away i say


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Fake and bunk. Just import generics from china. Cheap, chance of customs seizure, although this is low.


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

It might well be fake and bunk but not all pregnyl is bunk, sure the 5000iu might be an MSD copy but every time I buy mine (from the same supplier) I always do a preg test check and it ALWAYS comes back GTG, that and the fact my nuts don't shrink (still using the same amount I did when using the real MSD many years ago) tells me that it's a well made counterfeit product.
Sadly, unless you have a conscientious supplier you could, (and did), end up with the crap stuff.


----------



## beefcake1252 (Jul 27, 2019)

Zoidbar said:


> I've been taking this for the past two weeks for PCT I'm getting FA from it even had test levels checked and come back in the very low range, it's not doing the job so I'm guessing if fake s**t for the bin, desperate for some quickest I can get is 2 weeks. So Im proper stuffed right. Tested it on the preg test as well nothing,
> 
> View attachment 200567


Where did you get this from? So I know not to go there.


----------

